# Calling all Berserker mini MTL RTA users :)



## Ruwaid (19/4/18)

Hi all
Can anyone confirm the known issues and/cons of the berserker mini MTL rta? 

I have read on another forum that the following are evident:
-ALOT of condensation of juice under the drip tip...so much that it requires a wipe every few minutes. Some changed the drip tip n it helped a but. 
-leaks and gurgles if you use top filling method. Say that one can try using the upside down method or simply use bottom fill. 
-and that the top cap o ring gives issues and tears very quick...some remove it all together as it's not needed?

This was on an overseas forum so wanted to see if our local guys here experience the same, if so are they bearable or fixes for them? 

Thank you guys!!


Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mahir (19/4/18)

I enjoy mine. But 8/10 times it will leak/gurgle a bit after filling (best thing to do is bottom fill but that's a pain in the a**) . Tried various wicking techniques and can't seem to fix that issue. But other than that, the Vape experience is great. I still use mine daily despite the filling issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (19/4/18)

Mahir said:


> I enjoy mine. But 8/10 times it will leak/gurgle a bit after filling (best thing to do is bottom fill but that's a pain in the a**) . Tried various wicking techniques and can't seem to fix that issue. But other than that, the Vape experience is great. I still use mine daily despite the filling issue
> 
> View attachment 129590


Awesome thanks bud. The color I like...didn't yours come with the ultem tip as well to match the ultem tank?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/4/18)

I find if I vape the tank all the way empty before filling it helps with the post fill gurgle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## skola (19/4/18)

I've refilled my Beserker Mini once because I only have it for about two days. No leaking or gurgling after refill. I think it has to do with what @Rooigevaar said about vaping the tank dry. I didn't use any special wicking technique. Really enjoying the "high" nic MTL experience.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

